# Bacon wrapped shrimp with...



## ChefDB (Oct 3, 2012)

a white wine and honey glaze and sprinkles of dill.  They turned out excellent.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 3, 2012)

How did you cook them, and for how long?


----------



## CraigC (Oct 3, 2012)

I see folks doing this all the time. I just don't see how the shrimp are not over cooked by the time the bacon gets crisp. One of my least favorite things is over cooked seafood. How do you deal with the cooking time difference between the shrimp and bacon?


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes, they look fantastic!  Could you post the recipe, please?


----------



## ChefDB (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't have a recipe per se.  Everything I cook is sight and taste based until I get it right and then it remains a mental recipe haha .  This is actually pretty simple.

Extra Large Shrimp - Smaller shrimp will cook too fast.

Preheat your oven to 425 degrees

I add dill, it creates a wonderful taste as it's baked in to the shrimp & bacon.

Wrap the bacon around the shrimp - I use the thicker sliced bacon.

The secret to keeping the shrimp juicy and cooked perfectly -dip them in water with a small amount of olive oil right before you wrap them in bacon.

The bacon actually cooks and gets done at the same time that the shrimp do.

They are so tender and juicy when they are done.

As for the wine white wine honey glaze:

I take pure honey and put it in a regular wine glass (you can mix it in anything).  I add a sweet white wine (your choice) and mix them well by hand.  You want the consistency to be almost like a syrup. 

Once they are almost done, brush it on and it will form a nice glaze in about 2 minutes.

***if you are not serving them right away - cover with aluminum foil to keep the steam in, which will keep them nice and juicy.


I hope this doesn't sound too confusing.  I will eventually make a pictorial or video of this process.  I will be sure to let you all know when I do.

They actually go so fast that if I don't take mine before I put them out I will NOT get any.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 3, 2012)

I first dscovered bacon wrapped shrimp in old Mexico.  Seaside.  Served on skewers with garlic and a squeeze of lime.   And Not expensive.  Couldn't eat enough of these.  Kept going back for more.  To Mexico, that is.


----------



## chopper (Oct 3, 2012)

I am a wine drinker so I always have wine and will be trying this soon, however I also know a way that doesn't use wine if you don't have it. Mix the honey with lemon juice and just a little lime juice. This also makes a lovely glaze. I can't wait to try it with wine.


----------



## ChefDB (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes, there are multiple ways to make them and they are all delicious!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 3, 2012)

When I fix wrapped shrimp I pre cook the bacon in either boiling water or part way in the broiler this works fine and I dion't have over done shrimp.
kades


----------



## CraigC (Oct 3, 2012)

Forgive me, but I'm very skeptical of the OPs method. Bacon takes much longer to cook to doneness than shrimp. I am also very skeptical of claims that the wrapping meat (which requires more time to cook than the wrapped meat) can possibly prevent over cooking.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 3, 2012)

well, I've had bacon shrimp on other people's grills and certainly ABT's and neither the shrimp nor the jalapenos were over cooked by the time the bacon is done.   Didn't inquire,  my mouth was busy.  But it works.  Magic, religion,   or coals at just the right temp I guess.


----------



## ChefDB (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, that's how I cook them... and you all see how they come out...but everyone is entitled to their opinion and cooking method.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks Chef, they look and sound lovely


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 9, 2012)

I've made bacon wrapped shrimp on the bbq and they were fine too.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 9, 2012)

I love bacon wrapped shrimp on the grill. They come out just fine for me, too. 
I used to precook the bacon part way, but I found the bacon is much easier to work with raw, when you can stretch it as you wrap. Obviously the larger the shrimp the better, but I like my bacon a little on the limp side anyway. It's all about reaching that happy medium.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 9, 2012)

I usually don't like bacon wrapped stuff because what other people consider cooked bacon, isn't usually cooked enough for my taste. When I get a filet mignon wrapped in bacon, the first thing I do is pull off that limp, yucky bacon.

A couple of weeks ago we went out for supper to a Greek restaurant. I ordered the fisherman's platter, which included scallops. I was not pleased when my scallops arrived wrapped in bacon. But, it was wonderful. On close examination, I believe the bacon wrapped scallops were deep fried.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 9, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I usually don't like bacon wrapped stuff because what other people consider cooked bacon, isn't usually cooked enough for my taste. When I get a filet mignon wrapped in bacon, the first thing I do is pull off that limp, yucky bacon.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago we went out for supper to a Greek restaurant. I ordered the fisherman's platter, which included scallops. I was not pleased when my scallops arrived wrapped in bacon. But, it was wonderful. On close examination, I believe the bacon wrapped scallops were deep fried.


 
I hate limp bacon too. When I make shrimp wrapped in bacon I cut thin streaky bacon in half. Never over wrap. Grill at a very high heat and then the bacon is crispy and the shrimp tender and juicy. I also brine the shrimp for an hour or 2.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 9, 2012)

I'll take that limp bacon!


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 9, 2012)

pacanis said:


> I'll take that limp bacon!


 
Incominggggg! Duck quickly


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 9, 2012)

pacanis said:


> I'll take that limp bacon!



I, too prefer bacon that is still recognizable as meat.  Bacon shouldn't shatter when dropped.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 9, 2012)

pacanis said:


> I'll take that limp bacon!


You are welcome to it. If we are ever eating in a restaurant together, I will happily give it to you.


Andy M. said:


> I, too prefer bacon that is still recognizable as meat.  Bacon shouldn't shatter when dropped.


You have just described perfect bacon. It shatters when dropped.


----------



## ChefDB (Oct 9, 2012)

Sometimes I like the bacon kind of crispy and other times I like it with a little "flex" to it.  I guess it depends on the occasion and what I am using it for or eating it with.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 9, 2012)

Crispy bacon does have its uses... like crumbled on top of a salad


----------



## NYBrit (Oct 9, 2012)

mmmmm Shrimp and bacon together.  That sounds too good for words.  I'm going to have to try this!


----------



## ChefDB (Oct 9, 2012)

NYBrit said:


> mmmmm Shrimp and bacon together.  That sounds too good for words.  I'm going to have to try this!



Yes it is very good!  Also, make sure you get a bacon with a flavor that you like or just use regular bacon.  Turkey bacon even works well with the shrimp.

I personally like the thick sliced maple bacon which creates a savory sweet flavor which compliments the glaze I make very well.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 10, 2012)

pacanis said:


> Crispy bacon does have its uses... like crumbled on top of a salad



P...that sounds yummy


----------



## Cerise (Oct 10, 2012)

ChefDB said:


> I don't have a recipe per se. Everything I cook is sight and taste based until I get it right and then it remains a mental recipe haha . This is actually pretty simple.
> 
> *Extra Large Shrimp - Smaller shrimp will cook too fast.*
> 
> ...


 
IMO the large shrimp is the key, so everything cooks evenly. The honey & wine sound like a winner to me. 

Here's another example... using scallops, & broiled.

Bacon-Wrapped Scallops | Grandma's Kitchen


----------



## ChefDB (Oct 10, 2012)

I have done the same with scallops, chicken and lamb.  Bacon wrapped lamb is something I have not made in a while and now that I am typing this, I have a taste for it!

Just a side note.  Grilled lamb wrapped in bacon is a definite winner.


----------



## Cerise (Oct 10, 2012)

Don't forget Rumaki ;-)


----------

